# Kayfun Mini



## Hein510 (8/4/14)

This will go awesome on my iTaste VV V3

http://shop.vaperev.com/rebuildables/svoemesto/kayfun-mini.html


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

$165.00 

i wonder when the clones will start appearing

seems to be a decent device

(sidenote- im on a mad hunt for another atty)??


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Reviews on the mini were not good. Rather go for the nano set.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Reviews on the mini were not good. Rather go for the nano set.



And it looks KAK!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

